# Regurgitating?



## Featherful (Sep 18, 2018)

I know this doesn't substitute for veterinary care, but I was hoping to get some advice. I'll include a video. Sev was doing this weird regurgitation thing this morning but nothing was coming out. He sometimes regurgitates to his toys but its never anything this vigorous. He only did this for about a minute then stopped but has been sleepy since. Granted, we had been playing all morning and he had been flying around the room like a mad birdie :001_tongue:
What do you think? He has done something similar before and has recovered but it hasn't been for a while. I'm trying to switch him over to pellets so maybe his pellets don't agree with him?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## alba (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry I can't be more help, but when my boys regurgitate it is usually much less "violent". 

That said, he isn't shaking his head side to side (only up/down). The side to side thing happens when they vomit I think. 

Maybe he is learning how to do it for the first time or something? He looks like a young lil thing .


----------



## Featherful (Sep 18, 2018)

He's done this before actually, once or twice in the fall (he's about 9 months old). During those times he was puffed up and sleepy for a day then got better, so maybe he just has an upset stomach idk.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would say that your bird is trying to vomit, which can be brought on by various things. However, if he is puffed up and or more sleepy than usual you need to have him examined by an avian vet. Do you have any toys or objects that have tassels or strings, these things are dangerous because a bird can ingest the fiber and cause trouble. What pellets are you using, could it be that they are too big and one got stuck?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sev is trying to vomit - not regurgitate.
I believe it would be best for you to take Sev to an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.
When a budgie shows symptoms of being sick - it is usually more ill than one thinks.

When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## Featherful (Sep 18, 2018)

I've already made an appointment for him first thing in the morning. An update, he is chirping and eating now and no longer has diarrhea, but is still a bit less playful than usual.


----------



## Featherful (Sep 18, 2018)

Everything was clear! The vet tested Sev's poop for parasites, and did a basic blood panel, and checked his crop. He was just feeling a little icky yesterday but he's back to his old self today! A little cranky from being poked and prodded today but other than that...


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Way to go little Sev. I’m so glad he got the all clear and looks to be feeling better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad you took Sev to the vet for a check-up and he got a clean bill of health!
:urock:*


----------

